# Microsoft Formel-Editor 3.0.



## newbee (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo
ich habe auf meinem Rechner Microsoft Office 2003 installiert. Nun möchte ich in ein Worddokument, eine Formel einbauen. Normalerweise kann man ja über einfügen, Objekt, den Microsoft Formel-Editor 3.0. auswählen und dann die Formel bauen.
Aber bei mir gibt es den Editor nicht. In der Hilfe steht, mann sollte ihn von der CD installieren, falls er nicht als Obkjekt aufgelistet wird.
Wenn ich die Installation starte, fragt der mich nur, ob ich weiter Features wie z.B. Acess oder Publisher hinzufügen will. Kann ich den Formel-Editor irgendwo downloaden?
Oder mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Cornald (29. Mai 2005)

Es gibt irgendwo auf dieser verfuckelten Office-CD die Möglichkeit zu sagen das du Einzelpakete installieren bzw. auswählen möchtest. Oder heißt das mittlerweile erweiterte Paketauswahl. Auf jeden Fall müsstest du dann alle Office-Produkte (Word, Excel, ...) sehen, die jeweils aufklappen können und Einzelkomponenten auswählen können.
Da gibt es dann auch einen allgemeinen Teil, in dem das Formel-Dings sein müsste.

Gruß

ps: Wenns mehrere Formeln sind, nimm LaTeX


----------

